# 80s Music to the rescue!



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

23 years later, she still gets me going 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldE800eFJps


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Really? I did not peg you for a Debbie Gibson fan.  

But I do enjoy some '80s music, mostly the alternative and post-punk bands like Ministry, The Cure and Roxy Music.


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

I wasn't a fan of 80's music, much more into 90's music.  However, I've been watching that show "Glory Daze" and they play a lot of fun 80's music and in the context of what's happening in the show it's great.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

KarenW.B. said:


> Really? I did not peg you for a Debbie Gibson fan.


OMGGGGG I love Debbie!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I was born in the 70's so 80's music is definitely my thing - crank it up real loud and do the housework, no wonder my neighbours hate me lol - kidding


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I really regret clicking that link.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

metal134 said:


> I really regret clicking that link.


Bwa ha ha ha ha! Thanks for the laugh.

I'm more of a Duran Duran fan myself. 

Here ya all go...






Vicki


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I went to a Duran Duran concert my freshman year of college. It was pretty great, I must say, but the hair...wow!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Hurray!!!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

WHAM! fan.  Yup.  Said it.  WHAM! fan.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Queen, Journey, Blondie.

Just sayin....


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Hurray!!!


The Smiths -- Love them! Thanks so much, Geoffrey. 

I'm listening right now.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> The Smiths -- Love them! Thanks so much, Geoffrey.
> 
> I'm listening right now.


I had such a crush on Morrissey back in the day.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I had such a crush on Morrissey back in the day.


Me too!


----------



## StevenSavile (Jun 23, 2010)

At least one chap in this thread has some musical taste... and it ain't Snoopy. 

OKay.. I see a youtube thingie so I will try to throw something in... I'm rather erm, an 80s junkie, but in the oddest ways... so here we go, number one:
http://www.youtube.com/embed/v3nFMjOxdYk

Perhaps one of the most awesome 80s tunes ever...

To be followed by one of my very good friends (and if you'd told me in 1987 we'd be friends in 2010 I'd have laughed myself into a coma)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/EHYVF8kFxUQ

Was lucky enough to go to the Love and Money reunion in Glasgow a couple of weeks back and James (lead singer) actually gave me a shout-out during the concert which was just the biggest cheesiest thrill ever. I'm such a BOY.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

80's music:
Guns N' Roses, Megadeth, Overkill, Slayer, Testament, Anthrax, Dio, Metallica, Slayer, Iron Maiden, King Diamond, Judas Priest, Motorhead, Accept, Saxon, etc.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

> I'm more of a Duran Duran fan myself.


Oh man, *Vicki*. I loved this video. I was in the Navy at the time and living in San Diego.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> WHAM! fan. Yup. Said it. WHAM! fan.


Oh, Maureen, I wondered if you would visit this thread... I remember a story about you and WHAM! 

I have so many 80's CDs in my car my DD knows all of the old love songs... not sure if that dates me or not but she LOVES the 80's as much as we do!

She also likes Pat Benatar, Blondie, Joan Jett...


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Miss Merry!  Yes, you must have read about me trying out for Putting on the Hits, doing "Wham Rap".  hahahaha...shock! I didn't make it.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread has put me in an oldies mood. And I can say that without offense, since all of my high school and college days were spent in the 1980s. Consequently, I am officially a fossil. 

I dug out my '80s alternative compilation cd this morning. I forgot how much I love some of this music. 

Violent Femmes, Echo and the Bunnymen, REM, The Talking Heads, U2, Simple Minds, to name a few.

And, of course, Icicle Works, who did "A Whisper to a Scream," where I got the title for my novel. Love that song! A one-hit-wonder, but a darn good one.


----------



## StevenSavile (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, Icicle Works weren't quite a one-hit wonder, given Love is A Wonderful Colour was also huge... but I suspect it's different in the US, but they were a fairly successful band over our neck of the woods.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> I had such a crush on Morrissey back in the day.


Oh, me too.

"Why do you come here, when you know it makes things hard for me? When you know, oh, why do you come?"

It's high school all over again.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> I dug out my '80s alternative compilation cd this morning. I forgot how much I love some of this music.


OMG!!!! I remember mix tapes!!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

psychedelic furs

"he's got sunglasses, electric shoes, a vicious dog and i shake ... a uniform in black and blue he wants to be your guard ..."

but this week i listened to both petra haden's cover and the who's original "tattoo ..."

"my dad beat me because mine said mother, but my mother naturally liked it and beat my brother, because his tattoo was of a lady in the nude, and she thought that was extremely rude"


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

StevenSavile said:


> Well, Icicle Works weren't quite a one-hit wonder, given Love is A Wonderful Colour was also huge... but I suspect it's different in the US, but they were a fairly successful band over our neck of the woods.


I never heard any of the other stuff, being here. The Love Is a Wonderful Colour is good. Thanks for the video.


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm listening to "November Rain" (Guns n Roses) *right* now. Um, they're 80s, right?


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Believe it or not, I still have 50-60 80s era albums (I'm talking LP Vinyl, baby!) and I purchashed a mid level turntable about two years ago. I still have the original receiver and speakers I bought in 1981-1982. Now that I think about it, that's just sick.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm still on my Cure, Costello, Talking Heads, Robyn Hitchcock. Refusing to grow up.

Scott


----------

